# Flounder boat fan motor controls and base mount swivel



## Sail Pending (Jul 22, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm building a flounder boat and having a hard time finding a mechanical steering cable and PTO ' throttle ' long enough. the boat is 18ft but guessing I would need around 25 ft. anyone know were i can get them or order them?? 
also need a swivel base mount for the fan motor..

thanks for any help.


----------



## *DoubleThreat* (Nov 1, 2009)

We used a wheel hub for the swivel mount, cheap and bearings can handle any size motor, steering we just used one continuous piece of steel braid from motor to a drum up front to the other side of motor, simple push pull design, throttle cable was a long one off ebay for go cart. Cheap and simple and worked fine, hardest part was steering cause u gotta put in a conduit for it to slide just a tad bigger than the cable


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

I had them built here when i was building flounder boats. get the extra smooth heavy duty 6" throw with bulkhead fittings that had threads on each end and swivel balls joints. you can the get ends that a cable clamp like a u bolt on them , but i liked the bulkhead threaded ends, that had more adjustment on each end . have to order by the inch and no returns, so make sure your measure right!!!!!! probably about $300.?? but have to weld something and then drill the hole for them to go thru. they ups shipped them in 2-3 days they can make the throttle cable also in 5 ft lengths with the swivel adjustment head. there was a shop building flounder boats in alvin area that you may be able to get the motor mount assy most use a standard boat hub 
I used some of the electric throttles the customers wanted but seamed to fail with in a year 
*Hydradyne, LLC
San Antonio, Texas*


----------

